# Columbia Tandem - Not My Best Idea Ever



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 2, 2022)

My latest Craigslist indiscretion is below.  Wife doesn't ride but probably can pedal, so I thought we should give a tandem a try.  I like American bikes and that means old bikes or expensive bikes.  I didn't spend much on this, but probably more than I should've.  I can't find a serial number, so I don't know how old it is, but I'm guessing mid 1960's.  I'm throwing this out there for peoples' opinions (everybody has one  What should my plan be?  Full restoration spending 10x what it'll be worth on completion?; Fix what's wrong mechanically and wipe it down with some used motor oil and a rag?; Something in between?  Maybe I don't have enough pictures below for informed comments, so let me know if you want a close-up of something in particular.  










Definitely needs:

New tires
3-speed shift cable replaced and rigged
Front brake cable freed, maybe replaced
Chains de-rusted and lubed
Some TLC


----------



## Bryan Akens (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks  pretty  good......much  better  built  than  the  old..."Flexible  Flyer".....Huffy......I  cant  believe  how  many  of  those  You  still  see.......................Your  bike  is  built  fairly  simialar  to  the  Schwinn..........Ive  never  seen  one  of  those  with  a  3  speed.........Just  a  word  of  advice......Dont  place  a  lot  of  confidence  in  that  coaster  brake.....The  brass  brake  shoes  in  those  hubs  are  small  and  dont  offer  a  lot  of  stopping  power!!!


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 2, 2022)

Bryan Akens said:


> Looks  pretty  good......much  better  built  than  the  old..."Flexible  Flyer".....Huffy......I  cant  believe  how  many  of  those  You  still  see.......................Your  bike  is  built  fairly  simialar  to  the  Schwinn..........Ive  never  seen  one  of  those  with  a  3  speed.........Just  a  word  of  advice......Dont  place  a  lot  of  confidence  in  that  coaster  brake.....The  brass  brake  shoes  in  those  hubs  are  small  and  dont  offer  a  lot  of  stopping  power!!!



Bryan, what are your thoughts on swapping out the 3-speed hub for a single speed coaster brake either by replacing the whole rear wheel or lacing in a new hub with new spokes (and maybe a new rim! 😆)  I have an rebuilt New Departure Model D I could use.  I think those have more stopping power than a Bendix.  Maybe a Morrow would be a good choice, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> Bryan, what are your thoughts on swapping out the 3-speed hub for a single speed coaster brake either by replacing the whole rear wheel or lacing in a new hub with new spokes (and maybe a new rim! 😆)  I have an rebuilt New Departure Model D I could use.  I think those have more stopping power than a Bendix.  Maybe a Morrow would be a good choice, but I don't know much about them.



Are they heavy duty wheels?


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Are they heavy duty wheels?



Can't tell.  They look pretty "beach cruiser-like" to me.  Rusted but sound.  Chrome is shot.  Big areas of surface rust, especially on the back rim and front handlebars.  I don't want to allocate funds to re-chroming anything.  I'm thinking it might look good just to prep the chromed parts as best possible and paint them all gloss white.  What does the forum think?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 2, 2022)

clean it ,fix it, ride it. Make sure it is something you really want to get into. They call them divorce bikes for a reason, they also take up a bunch of space. I love mine and juggled all my bikes to fit it in the garage.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> clean it ,fix it, ride it. Make sure it is something you really want to get into. They call them divorce bikes for a reason, they also take up a bunch of space. I love mine and juggled all my bikes to fit it in the garage.



I can make room for it in my shed next to the lawnmower and wheel barrow.  Right now it's out back in the rain for "passive cleaning."  First step.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 2, 2022)

Under "Home" "Research" check out Columbia History Archive" and all you need to know to identify year is there under the tandem section.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 3, 2022)

MrColumbia said:


> Under "Home" "Research" check out Columbia History Archive" and all you need to know to identify year is there under the tandem section.



Thank you!  Based on the frame, looks like 1961-1965.  The rear seat has a chrome crash bar and it looks like only the 1961 had that.  Probably a 1961.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 10, 2022)

not sure why a person would want to put used motor oil on a bike. 🤪


----------



## moonbasejoe (Jun 11, 2022)

is the front seatpost also a gooseneck?  i have never seen that before, and suddenly want handlebars on the back of my bike......


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 12, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> not sure why a person would want to put used motor oil on a bike. 🤪



Makes it glisten and makes water bead.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 12, 2022)

moonbasejoe said:


> is the front seatpost also a gooseneck?  i have never seen that before, and suddenly want handlebars on the back of my bike......






This is the front seat post integrated with the rear handlebar clamp.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 13, 2022)

Fastest way to a divorce is to buy a tandem…..lol


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jun 13, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Fastest way to a divorce is to buy a tandem…..lol



Disagree…joint bank account is worse.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 13, 2022)

Divest now before it's too late!!


----------

